# Some more fun Pics....



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Storm took out the awning and part of the soffit, look at the prize beneath, not to mention the original awning electric done in nm tacked to the exterior with cable staples.....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Will wonders ever cease?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

It cracks me up when the go thru MORE work to do a crappy job.

Why did he drill a hole in the box when there are already KO's in it?


----------



## hurk27 (Jun 2, 2009)

> It cracks me up when the go thru MORE work to do a crappy job.
> 
> Why did he drill a hole in the box when there are already KO's in it?


Simple they wanted to add flood lights out at the corner of the above deck, and the kO's wern't going in that direction, so they drilled the holes in that direction so they could just push the wire that way? and of course being packed with insulation doesn't help. Keep in mind this wasn't exposed when it was done.

Of course a skilled electrican would have used the KO's and a fish tape or rod, and fished the wires over to the corner.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

hurk27 said:


> Keep in mind this wasn't exposed when it was done.


Actually, these boxes were completely buried under the old soffit, this entire anomaly baffled me, they pulled portions of the "old old" soffit down to put these n/o's in to extend the wires about a foot when all they had to do was pull out a staple or two to get the whips to drop through the soffit where they needed them, all I did was remove the boxes and yank the staples out and "presto" long enough whip to fit through a hole centered in the corners of the new AZEC soffit.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What are you doing taking pictures of my House?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I was on a secret mission from the NHL to destroy your Nascar memorabilia.:ninja:


----------



## hurk27 (Jun 2, 2009)

Look's like a nice house sitting on the water with a built in pool and all. at least a nice summer home


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep summer home it is, this is a customer I have no problem jumping through hoops for. Down to earth guy, always has cash in hand and never questions my work or price. Not to mention he is slated to do an add a level this coming winter.....


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I was on a secret mission from the NHL to destroy your Nascar memorabilia.:ninja:


 Thats not even nice.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Green-B's rule. They're like the swiss army knife of wirenuts. Only you can only use them on grounds....sometimes.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Why would you use greenies for that? They're way more expensive,,,,,,,,,and dangerous!


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Green Bs are great for testing the voltage without having to remove anything. ;-)


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Why did he drill a hole in the box when there are already KO's in it?


Cable was too short?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh man, I sooo had the awning beat at least twice this week. I really need to start bringing a camera all the time.....


----------

